# What does it mean when you get a spam email sent to you by your OWN email address



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

this is weird, what do I need to do to fix this

:sus

The title of the email said [my email] we have a new rolex for you.

this is the link that was in the email _(I advise you all* NOT to click* this because lord knows what it could do to ur pc)
_
It was a picture of a watch, i right clicked the photo and got this URL
http://oumt.saywhip.com/?mmrn

How is it possible that this was sent from me?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's not really sent from you. It's incredibly easy to spoof an email address, so what the spammer is doing is making it _look_ like the email is coming from your address, but it really isn't.

Confusing, but it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

LISTEN, the email IS MY EXACT EMAIL.........i don't see how its a spoof

however I just checked my "SENT" history and it's not there


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_spoofing

I could send you an email that looks like it comes from [email protected], for example.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

LISTEN to njodis. Emails get spoofed all the time. Ever get spam emails from Blizzard saying your Battle.net account has been comprimised? They are spoofed to look like they came from the official Blizzard email address, but they didn't. It's terribly easy to make it look like an email came from somewhere it didn't come from.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

how to i block this out ?

it didn't go to my spam like it should have


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha I've had that happen before. I thought, "Oh, a new low. Awesome."
I just didn't click on it. Deleeete. I get spam from the weirdest places - Christian Mingle being one. I guess it's a dating site lol.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Haha I've had that happen before. I thought, "Oh, a new low. Awesome."
> I just didn't click on it. Deleeete. I get spam from the weirdest places - Christian Mingle being one. I guess it's a dating site lol.


I've gotten spam from dating sites, porn sites, cam sites, penis enlargement, etc. However, number one most often by far is knockoff viagra and cialis. It's weiiiird getting those every day.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Haha I've had that happen before. I thought, "Oh, a new low. Awesome."
> I just didn't click on it. Deleeete. I get spam from the weirdest places - Christian Mingle being one. I guess it's a dating site lol.


They have match making sites for everything nowadays. I'm just waiting on one for satanic music addicts with aspergers. I'll sign up for that one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BasedGod said:


> They have match making sites for everything nowadays. I'm just waiting on one for satanic music addicts with aspergers. I'll sign up for that one.


I bet they have that somewhere. They have "gay thug dating". That will never stop making me laugh.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I usually change my email address when I start getting spam. I also keep many different email addresses, like: one I only give to family members, one for trusted accounts, one for other accounts, one for untrusted things, etc.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I bet they have that somewhere. They have "gay thug dating". That will never stop making me laugh.


Aw **** I can sign up for that one too!


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

wow, i haven't been spammed ever since i know how spam works (yrs)... thanks for reminding me of my frustrations back in da days... lol

anyways, if you did not send yourself an e-mail... it is being spoofed... or lets put it this way... hmm... you didn't send yourself anything. yeah you are worried but there is no need to... just don't install anything from that link... IMO. also, don't click on it, there is such a thing as zero-day vulnerabilities... mostly through cross site scripting like javascript... if i remember correctly.


----------

